# Teraminx?!



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 16, 2008)

have you seen this?! WOW!!


----------



## smskill12 (Aug 16, 2008)

man that thing is like a v-minx 
that must of taken so much time and hard work


----------



## alexc (Aug 16, 2008)

I saw that before, it looks awesome!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 16, 2008)

That... It's... I mean... DAMN.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 16, 2008)

i want it.... amazing


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2008)

it looks like the plastic was cast roughly, but i think once its sufficiently broken it, it will turn quite well.


----------



## aznblur (Aug 17, 2008)

It basically uses the same mechanism as a V-Cube.

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=115944#p115944

Scroll down a bit.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 17, 2008)

That would be fun to do blindfolded.


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 17, 2008)

that is sick


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 17, 2008)

Imagine stickering that beast...


----------



## Lewis (Aug 17, 2008)

And I thought the megaminx was difficult! That must have taken ages to make, and will take even longer to solve!

Do dodecahedral puzzles like this get parity problems like the 4x4x4 and Vcube 6?


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't have it of course lol, but the gigaminx is like a megaminx 5x5 and it has parity on the tredges, but when you reduct it to megaminx not. And the teraminx is like a megaminx 7x7.

It's the beast, I didn't believe it was possible to make.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lewis said:


> And I thought the megaminx was difficult! That must have taken ages to make, and will take even longer to solve!
> 
> Do dodecahedral puzzles like this get parity problems like the 4x4x4 and Vcube 6?


No-
The Gigaminx and Teraminx are like the "5x5" and "7x7" versions of a Megaminx. There's fixed centers and an odd number of edges, so thank fully there are no parity issues.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 18, 2008)

Gabriel said:


> I don't have it of course lol, but the gigaminx is like a megaminx 5x5 and it has parity on the tredges, but when you reduct it to megaminx not. And the teraminx is like a megaminx 7x7.
> 
> It's the beast, I didn't believe it was possible to make.



edge pairing parity can be avoided on all size cubes, so i assume it could also be avoided on giga/teraminxs as well. it all comes down to looking ahead to whether or not you will get parity with your current rate of edge pairing(single or double) and adjusting accordingly. it works best if you finish with double edge pairing. i still need to make a vid on how to do this...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yeah, its really not that hard, just looking ahead a little can keep you from 'completing' the last tredge with the wings swapped. I don't think that really counts as a parity situation.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Aug 18, 2008)

damn, people using k4 or any direct solving methods would have difficulty solving these minxes >.<


----------



## Malachai (Aug 18, 2008)

Is that the only one in existence so far? Or does anyone know of any others?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 19, 2008)

it's the only one... ever


----------



## Drewseph (Sep 4, 2008)

yes, its the only one. and right now its up for auction on ebay if anyone is interested.


----------



## TimC (Sep 6, 2008)

ugh, imagine a pop on that...

That's a very insane looking beast of a puzzle there!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 6, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Gabriel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have it of course lol, but the gigaminx is like a megaminx 5x5 and it has parity on the tredges, but when you reduct it to megaminx not. And the teraminx is like a megaminx 7x7.
> ...



Actually, while I don't know about the teraminx, on the gigaminx there is no parity of any kind, although I am almost certain that the teraminx wouldn't have one either.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Sep 6, 2008)

woah..  Whoever made that has absolutely no life.



***EDIT: He sure does have a life because that godly minx is going for like $2000 on eBay.


----------



## Drewseph (Sep 7, 2008)

Careful. I have more of a life than you do, I get to design art and build levels for video games ^_^



.....



some may argue that is the definition of having no life =(


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 7, 2008)

Drewseph said:


> Careful. I have more of a life than you do, I get to design art and build levels for video games ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


words from the creator himself


----------



## TimMc (Sep 8, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> woah..  Whoever made that has absolutely no life.
> 
> 
> 
> ***EDIT: He sure does have a life because that godly minx is going for like $2000 on eBay.



Dude.... Unjust words there....

I'd like a Teraminx, but $2,500 is way out of my price range at the moment :-(

Tim.


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

*bump* Reason: I have heard C4Y is going to produce one, it says in their forums, but would it really be worth it?


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 28, 2009)

Probably not...... Its just plastic


----------



## V-te (Nov 28, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Probably not...... Its just plastic



aren't all cubes just plastic?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 29, 2009)

V-te said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Probably not...... Its just plastic
> ...








no...


----------



## V-te (Nov 29, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



Fine. Most cubes? Anywho, who is planning to buy the teraminx? 

Off topic: I like your sig


----------



## luke1984 (Nov 29, 2009)

Search youtube for "Petaminx" and prepare to be blown away!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 29, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Search youtube for "Petaminx" and prepare to be blown away!



I think everyone has seen that


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

V-te said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



i wasn't that interested in the gigamin when it first came out. but i will definetly get a teraminx if i have the money


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 30, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> Search youtube for "Petaminx" and prepare to be blown away!



lol fail



04mucklowd said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Search youtube for "Petaminx" and prepare to be blown away!
> ...



yay win!!


----------



## luke1984 (Nov 30, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Search youtube for "Petaminx" and prepare to be blown away!
> ...



Then what's the fuzz about the teraminx?


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

*LukeMayn* said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...


That sounds like a silver cube with metallic stickers...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 30, 2009)

luke1984 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > luke1984 said:
> ...



If you actually read the post you'd see that C4Y may start production of the Teraminx.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

I personally think the Teraminx wouldn't really be financially viable. The Gigaminx is large enough, and costs enough on it's own. I don't see C4U making much, if any profit on the Teraminx if they do manufacture it.

I hope they do, but meh.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 30, 2009)

well, if the teraminx is like a v-cube, shouldn't c4y also sell v-cubes? just a thought.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 30, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I personally think the Teraminx wouldn't really be financially viable. The Gigaminx is large enough, and costs enough on it's own. I don't see C4U making much, if any profit on the Teraminx if they do manufacture it.
> 
> I hope they do, but meh.



Well, it's not like manufacturing plastic twisty puzzles is terribly expensive; they could probably recoup the costs with just the sales from the collectors. Especially with the prices they'll sell at, considering the price for a Gigaminx.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 30, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the Teraminx wouldn't really be financially viable. The Gigaminx is large enough, and costs enough on it's own. I don't see C4U making much, if any profit on the Teraminx if they do manufacture it.
> ...



I agree

The price of the Gigaminx on C4U is about $66 (correct me if im wrong)
So lets just say of the sake of arguement that the teraminx will be about $150 as there are many more parts etc..

The petaminx sold on ebay for about $5000 (again correct me if im wrong)

If you think about it, that would be an absolute bargain if it was that much

What price does everyone think the teraminx will be at if it ever comes on 
C4U?
I hardly think that they would put a cube on there that will cost over $500


----------



## Muesli (Nov 30, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...


I'm personally not willing to pay more than the price of V-7 for any puzzle. If I ever get a Gigaminx, I doubt I would get any more puzzles for quite a while. From my point of view, a Teraminx for $150(or the equivalent in £) would be quite a considerable step too far.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 30, 2009)

DIY3 = $5, MM = $12, V5 = $26, GM = $66, V7 = $41, TM = ?

Operating under the assumption that MM/DIY3 ~= GM/V5 ~= TM/V7, then you get 2.40 ~= 2.54 ~= TM/41
Solve for TM and you get TM ~= $98.4 and TM ~= $104.14

There are probably factors I'm not taking into account, but I think that seems fairly accurate. But, I would expect to pay about $100 for a mass-produced Teraminx. Maybe around $90 for a DIY kit (that would be fun...). 

How many people would spend $100 on a Teraminx, though? Most likely the figure would be less than the amount of people who have purchased a Gigaminx. We don't know what their sales and profit levels for the Gigaminx are, so we can't tell if the Teraminx would be financially viable for them.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> well, if the teraminx is like a v-cube, shouldn't c4y also sell v-cubes? just a thought.



I doubt V-cubes has given them permission to distribute their puzzles. So I don't think cube4you could buy a large number of official V-cubes at all. I'm happy that they have decided not to sell the KO V-cubes; cube4you has made a few decisions like this in the past and I appreciate that they are making an effort to take less money from the real inventors.

Incidentally, I've heard that Verdes is not interested in megaminx-type puzzles (even with the V-cube mechanism), although this may have changed since I heard that (it was a while ago, probably 6+ months). So if a gigaminx/teraminx has a mechanism similar to the V-cube one for cubes it should not necessarily be considered a knockoff.


----------



## luke1984 (Dec 1, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Search youtube for "Petaminx" and prepare to be blown away!
> ...



At what exactly do I "fail"? There was some form of sarcasm in my post. But I guess that's too complicated for you, like constructing a normal sentence is.



hawkmp4 said:


> luke1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



There was a fuzz about it before someone said C4U may mass-produce it....


----------



## TomZ (Dec 1, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> The petaminx sold on ebay for about $5000 (again correct me if im wrong)



Let's not get rumours started here. It sold for "only" $3,550.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 2, 2009)

Again, if you read the thread you'd see that this topic is from 2008 and before the Petaminx was built.


----------



## luke1984 (Dec 3, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> Again, if you read the thread you'd see that this topic is from 2008 and before the Petaminx was built.



Ah, so I do suck. And so does the person who bumped such an old topic...


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 3, 2009)

It happens, no worries. I've had it happen to me a couple times...
It'd be nice if you could put a big red line or something between posts if there was more than a certain time difference between them.


----------

